# Pale stolls after colonoscopy



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Should my stool be pale after the scope? Since I had the scope I have been in Urgent Care three times. First time they said I had an infection, second time, a spastic colon, third time I was dehydrated. For the last two days, scope done Tuesday, my stool is pale. before this I was still shooting brown water. Help!Laurie


----------



## Alex19 (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah, my stool was super pale for a day or so after the scope. Kinda gross.Hey, a random post-scope tip -- since you're all cleaned out, you're also devoid of the usual "good bacteria." I'm taking a probiotic (Florajen, but there are lots of different ones) to put that stuff back in. It can help with IBD and IBS long-term, too.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Alex, I had the same thought! I wanted to do a juice fast ofr a couple of days, but I got an infection, and had to eat to take the meds. I am thinking of doing it next week anyway, before all that slime has a chance to build back up!Laurie


----------

